
More Than 30M Years Ago, Monkeys Rafted Across The Atlantic to South America - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/monkeys-raft-across-atlantic-twice-180974637/
======
rpiguy
Steven Erikson was right, lol.

